# automator de reglages java



## zarathoustra (29 Novembre 2012)

bonjour à tous

est il possible d'utiliser automator pour aller taper des réglages dans les préférences java?

merci pour votre aide

Z.


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2012)

La question revient à savoir où et sous quelle forme sont stockées les préférences Java.
Une fois que l'on sait cela, écrire un programme (en Java par exemple  ) ou un script pour modifier ces préférences ne devrait pas être trop compliqué.
Il ne reste plus qu'à appeler ce programme/script dans ton script Automator.


----------



## zarathoustra (29 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> La question revient à savoir où et sous quelle forme sont stockées les préférences Java.
> Une fois que l'on sait cela, écrire un programme (en Java par exemple  ) ou un script pour modifier ces préférences ne devrait pas être trop compliqué.
> Il ne reste plus qu'à appeler ce programme/script dans ton script Automator.



Merci Bompi.

Et est-ce que je peux envoyer ce script sur les machine de ma mère et de mon pere (dont je connais parfaitement la machine, le systeme, etc) a distance?

Et lorsqu'ils cliqueraient sur le fichier ca lancerait automatiquement l'automator (en demandant un mot de passe systeme)

Penses tu que c'est possible?

Merci pour ta précieuse aide. (encore.)

Z.


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux leur envoyer par courrier électronique et tu leur dis de double-cliquer dessus.
À ceci près que c'est en général ce qu'on dit d'éviter à tout prix [c'est quand même une bonne méthode de propagation de virus à l'ancienne ].

Sinon, si tu as une méthode de connexion directe (accès en VPN, BackToMyMac ou des trucs comme ça ou simplement avec _ssh_ [appelé _Remote Login_ sur le panneau de partage réseau]) tu peux passer toi-même le script.


----------



## zarathoustra (29 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Tu peux leur envoyer par courrier électronique et tu leur dis de double-cliquer dessus.
> À ceci près que c'est en général ce qu'on dit d'éviter à tout prix [c'est quand même une bonne méthode de propagation de virus à l'ancienne ].




Rebonjour bompi.

Deux remarques aux tiennes (tres pertinentes)
1. les virus sur mac => il faut vraiment en tenir compte?
2. si moi, je suis sûr de ne pas avoir de virus, alors ca ne risque rien, non?
et "ca ne serait pas a eviter de tout prix"?

qu'en penses tu?


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2012)

Je ne voulais pas dire qu'il y a des virus ou que tu transmettrais un virus. Je parlais simplement de comportements à éviter, quel que soit le système. Par exemple, il y a :
- l'exécution automatique d'un programme téléchargé ;
- double-cliquer sur une pièce jointe pour la lancer.

En clair, ce qu'il faut, c'est s'accorder le temps (même court) de la réflexion.
Donc j'ai scrupule à conseiller un comportement que je considère généralement comme funeste...


----------



## zarathoustra (29 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne voulais pas dire qu'il y a des virus ou que tu transmettrais un virus. Je parlais simplement de comportements à éviter, quel que soit le système. Par exemple, il y a :
> - l'exécution automatique d'un programme téléchargé ;
> - double-cliquer sur une pièce jointe pour la lancer.
> 
> ...



D'accord, si je t'ai bien compris, du coté utilisateur, il ne faut pas cliquer sur ok sans réfléchir, et toujours se demander à quoi cela correspond.

Z.


----------



## bompi (29 Novembre 2012)

Exactement.


----------

